# Something wrong with my back



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dunno what I have done but about 6 days ago I started having pain in my lower back. Seemed to come and go. the last two days its got worse and it seems to be both sides near the bottom of my back. Its ok sat here on the sofa, just a dull pain but hurts when I get up.

If I lie on my side though for any length of time and then try and get up its excruciating and takes quite a few minutes to stand upright and for the pain to ease off.

so much so I went to the docs. She reckons its muscular but took some blood tests just in case.

Im just wondering between over doing the boxercise (but last I went was a week gone Saturday), too much guitar playing or riding around on motorbikes at the weeked if I have done something. Kind of hope it is that really.

Any thoughts?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

It sounds as if you have got a bad back, you haven't got up quick off the settee when Michelle came in have you?.. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Some people go blind and some people get back ache.
Whatever, stop doing it.!!!

Ray.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

It must be riding a bike that's too big for you, and going too fast.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Having walked this path myself, as has my wife, I do know that if you get to the point with back pain that any movement is like a balancing act. Try and get it fixed.
I have used Osteopaths in the past, some are geniuses and others ineffective. Ask your Doctor for a good one, that is how we got the best one. Wife in agony for days, called doctor, he asked if we had an osteopath... No! He phoned one who came out to my home on a Sunday. Half an hour later, wife up and about.
I went to a Chiropractor, robbing bar steward who took xrays at £90 a time, and told me to go to my doctors! 
Seriously if you know of a good osteopath, they are effective.

Alan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It'll be the Demon Drink rotting your kidneys away I reckon.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Take ibroprophen every four hours interspersed with paracetamol

That is two hours paracetamol , the alternate two hours ibroprophen

If that doesn't work

You are done for 
 

Aldra


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bad posture, sitting at a desk for too long. get away from it & out in the motorhome! Seriously, you shouldn't sit down for more than an hour at a time, keep moving about, and do some floor exercises.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have a few a few mind you leffes 

Aldra


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

A definite case of glass back :wink:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

It sounds muscular, I've had it a few times, it was so bad once I could not get out of bed at all.

as already suggested take ibuprofen and keep moving around. If its not cleared up in a few days ask the doctor for some Voltarol or similar diclofenac muscle relaxant

You can buy voltarol over the counter these days but its low dosage so not as effective 

Hot baths and heat don't help muscular pain but ice packs do, if you want some help putting ice down your back I'll volunteer :twisted:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers for the replies. Even the useless ones!  

Ive never had back problems though. bit odd.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tricky buggers backs, had one myself once.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> barryd"]Cheers for the replies. Even the useless ones!
> 
> Ive never had back problems though. bit odd.


Hey up.

You are getting on a bit now, it's just a taster of what you have to come like us old buggers put up with... Except we don't moan about it and just tough it out... :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: .

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kay

Back off

What do you mean you'll volunteer?

Can no one have a Toy-boy in peace

I have an arrangement with Michelle 

Aldra


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Pound to a penny its the bike riding that done it....

When was the last time you road a serious bike?

I bet you were nervous and as tense as hell at the time, and the posture that you had to adopt whilst riding was totally alien to you.

THAT is what has done your muscles in your back.

Next it will be your right wrist...tomorrow, maybe the day after....same reasons.

Dont worry mate - 2 cures: relax and, as has been said, take the medication or..............................ride a bike more often :lol: 

All the best,
Carl


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

Carl. I did wonder that but it did start a little bit before I went out on the bike but I suspect thats made it much worse. I did ache everywhere afterwards and in the morning.

Aldra and Kaytutt. Maybe you can both have a go on me at the same time. Feel better already.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Barry says there's something wrong with his back. Someone should tell him his front isn't much cop either. :lol: 



For heaven's sake, someone call the vet and let's get it over with.

We can go down to the RSPCA centre and get a new younger Barry tomorrow.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *tugboat wrote: *Barry says there's something wrong with his back. Someone should tell him his front isn't much cop either. :lol:
> 
> For heaven's sake, someone call the vet and let's get it over with.
> 
> We can go down to the RSPCA centre and get a new younger Barry tomorrow.


I would shurup if I were you Tugoff. The Prof is posting photos of you on your bike over on the "other channel". 8O


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree with Aldra and Kaytutt, but don't worry I'm not offering to ice cube you.

Don't forget to eat if you take Ibruprofen. When it's better try to remember to do some gentle 'warm up' exercises before doing anything more vigorous or with sudden movements.


Chris


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> I agree with Aldra and Kaytutt, but don't worry I'm not offering to ice cube you.
> 
> Don't forget to eat if you take Ibruprofen. When it's better try to remember to do some gentle 'warm up' exercises before doing anything more vigorous or with sudden movements.
> 
> Chris


Hey up.

So you mean sex upside down in the airing cupboard is out of the equation :wink: .....

ray


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Lots of rest and spoiling should do it mate. From what you say about a week I reckon  

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Best avoid the Gym then! Maybe a nice Jacuzzi. Also can I have a massage rather than the icecube treatment please which doesnt sound very nice to me!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Aldra and Kaytutt, but don't worry I'm not offering to ice cube you.
> ...


Of course not. It should be perfectly OK as long as he 'warms up' first. 
8)

Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> Best avoid the Gym then! Maybe a nice Jacuzzi. Also can I have a massage rather than the icecube treatment please which doesnt sound very nice to me!


No, sorry, I'm not doing the massage either. :lol:

Chris


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

odd things backs, I had back pain once non specific don't know what I did to it went to drs got pain killers did the come back in a week if its no better, did that prescribed another lot of stronger pain killers , went again to drs this time she said these pain killers will knock an elephant out and probably make you drowsy don't drive !! eek took one of the said pain killers and it went , the pain I mean went just as it came, lasted 6 weeks in all still don't know how, why, or what cured it.. no pob s since and that was over 10 years ago..


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

ChrisandJohn said:


> When it's better try to remember to do some gentle 'warm up' exercises before doing anything more vigorous or with sudden movements.
> 
> Chris


Barry? Vigorous? Sudden movements? As if! :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

It's a bit better today but still not great, feels Very odd.

Was going to go In the gym but decided against it so just sat in jaccuzi and the posting nonesense on hear waiting for Lora Croft to get off the treadmill!

Not had any proper exercise since Friday really.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Barry I think you have been carrying too many cases of leffe.
My doctors cure was keep it till it gets better!
did get some really strong pain killers, did nothing for the pain but i didn't care that I had it.
Hope you feel better soon.

Sue


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

In Barry's place it's his head I would worry about. Something's not right there for certain.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> It's a bit better today but still not great, feels Very odd.
> 
> Was going to go In the gym but decided against it so just sat in jaccuzi and the posting nonesense on hear waiting for Lora Croft to get off the treadmill!
> 
> Not had any proper exercise since Friday really.


which Friday, which month and which year??? :lol:

a mate of mine had a similar problem to you. he's dead now... :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

I've had three operations on my back and one on my neck so speaking from some experience don't go near any Osteopaths or Chiropractors. If it persists ask your GP to refer you to an orthopedic consultant for some xrays, scans and a professional diagnosis/prognosis. Good luck.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> I've had three operations on my back and one on my neck so speaking from some experience don't go near any Osteopaths or Chiropractors. If it persists ask your GP to refer you to an orthopedic consultant for some xrays, scans and a professional diagnosis/prognosis. Good luck.


I agree wholeheartedly with the above post. As a long term back sufferer I have tried all of the alternatives from Chiropractors, Osteopaths and Physios and the conclusion I have reached is that the majority are quacks with the possible exception of physios who do good work in several areas but not backs. As a former semi pro sportsman I have had a lot of contact with these people and have been underwhelmed by their ability to do anything other than convince people that they are doing some good.

A close colleague visited an Osteopath who leaped on her back and ended up displacing several discs requiring two operations and several years of pain. Leave well alone.

Many back problems are muscular with the main pain coming from muscle spasm. This should eventually go; just act more or less normally and avoid lifting heavy objects or cycling which is bad for the base of the spine. If after a few weeks the problem persists visit the doctor who initially will prescribe Declofenic or Voltarol and if that fails even an anti depressant which relaxes the muscles and thereby the pain.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks (Some of you! :evil: )

Its definitely to do with lying down. It was ok for most of this morning but like I said I didnt dare go in the gym. Did a few jobs in town then came home and started doing some emails and work stuff laid on the bed. I do have an office but dont like going in there as it reminds me of work and anyway the bloody chair gives me a bad back.

Tried to get up after 30 min laid on my side and its excruciating again yet it wasnt so bad this morning after 8 hours in bed.

Your not going to get very far in life if you cannot lie down though are you? Actually let me think about that one for a bit. :?


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> I agree wholeheartedly with the above post. As a long term back sufferer I have tried all of the alternatives from Chiropractors, Osteopaths and Physios and the conclusion I have reached is that the majority are quacks with the possible exception of physios who do good work in several areas but not backs. As a former semi pro sportsman I have had a lot of contact with these people and have been underwhelmed by their ability to do anything other than convince people that they are doing some good.
> 
> A close colleague visited an Osteopath who leaped on her back and ended up displacing several discs requiring two operations and several years of pain. Leave well alone.
> 
> Many back problems are muscular with the main pain coming from muscle spasm. This should eventually go; just act more or less normally and avoid lifting heavy objects or cycling which is bad for the base of the spine. If after a few weeks the problem persists visit the doctor who initially will prescribe Declofenic or Voltarol and if that fails even an anti depressant which relaxes the muscles and thereby the pain.


Volterol is the brand name for diclofenac so they are one and the same.

there are the odd physios around who are good with backs - my missus found one after she had a microdiscectomy for a prolapsed disc a number of years ago. just so happened the Physio had done her MSc on core muscle stability in lower back issues (and lectured on the subject) so was well versed in treatments for back pain.

BarryD - I can sympathise with you - lower back pain is something I live with - not serious but always niggling. it's the result of playing for 30 years in the front row.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

by hook or by crook was our motto. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on cycling or rather not cycling. I was going to have a go at this rather than the cross trainer which is my main exercise in the gym as I thought it would be easier. Im just doing nothing until it eases though I think.

Im booked into see a physio but not until the week after. 

Might be ok by then or as Fats said. dead. 8O

EDIT: just remembered Im not really supposed to take diclofenac as I took it for gout a few years ago and popped too many and nearly bled to death as it put holes in my stomach. I was wandering around Manchester with just 4 pints of blood in me apparently.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Barry I found a change of mattress really helped after injuring my back. 
Was a nurse, an occupation notorious for back injuries, with no problems then managed to fall off a ladder onto a radiator when helping my son to decorate :roll:  
found that the voltarol or ibuprofen gel helped, fine for those who have sensitive stomachs.

Sue


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Put some weight on and get a tuba - worked for me.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

My brother in law was having trouble with his back, finally after much nagging from his wife he went to see his doctor who sent him for an X-Ray. They found shadows on his lungs that turned out to be advanced stage cancer that had spread to his kidneys, he died 11 weeks later.

Go and see your doctor Barry.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

aldra said:


> Kay
> 
> Back off
> 
> ...


Don't fret! It was the torture element that appealed to me :twisted:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Zozzer said:


> My brother in law was having trouble with his back, finally after much nagging from his wife he went to see his doctor who sent him for an X-Ray. They found shadows on his lungs that turned out to be advanced stage cancer that had spread to his kidneys, he died 11 weeks later.
> 
> Go and see your doctor Barry.


Blimey, you haven't got long, Barry. What's left on your bucket list?

In fact, have you got long enough to write a bucket list?

P.S. @Zozzer, I suspect your BIL's pain was higher up in his back, otherwise I wouldn't be making light of Barry's situation.

Mind you, taking the weewee out of Barry is a fulltime pastime for some of us. :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

I think you need cheering up.. Have a laugh from me :wink: 




ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dunno which to be most concerned about. Zozzers post or Kaytutt being up at 4:30am thinking about torturing me. 

Called for the blood test results and apparently all were normal. I think they tested for Kidney function, Liver and suger and maybe otherh stuff I dunno. (does this rule out Zozzers horror story or not? 8O )

Anyway the receptionist says no further action required but she did say one result was just "Satisfactory" Bone Profile. What the hell is Bone profile? Does this mean that everything else was "Outstanding"  Impossible.

Anyway Im going back into see her tomorrow as its no better. Just doesnt feel right. She isnt my usual Doctor, a temp and only looks about 19 (very pretty ) otherwise I wouldnt have bothered. 

Surely if it was something dodgy the blood tests would have picked it up?


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

ask for some voltarol, you'll be better tomorrow and then I wont have any more sleepless nights :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *rayrecrok wrote: *Hey up.
> 
> I think you need cheering up.. Have a laugh from me :wink:
> 
> ...


Its bloody worse now thanks to you! Funniest thing I have seen for ages. 

Need to get down the gym or away in the van, Im going bonkers here.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> ..........
> 
> Need to get down the gym or away in the van, Im bonkers.


We know that.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have been trying to post a picture of the 'elixir of life' but the site won't let me. I guess it's too radical.??

Ray.


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

*Muscle pain in Back*

Afternoon Barry

Like others ... I too know it well.

It comes from nowhere ... hurts like hell ... and makes just moving difficult for a week or more as the muscles gradually relax from the spasms.

The doc advised me to go to Boots and get a good body belt about £30 or a weight lifters belt and put that on really snugly when I get the FIRST twinge of a recurrence.

I've been doing that now for going on 20 years and it really does work for me ... IF I put it on at the first twinge and keep it on.

Now instead of crawling round in agony for a week or 10 days whilst the muscles damaged long ago get over their hissy-fit, I' going well instantly and in a max of 3 days I'm going as good as new.

It works wonders for me

Ike


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Blimey Barry - how did I miss this thread? Must have been spending too much time on Rebekah Brooks!
Anyway, you've had loads of good, conflicting advice from others so nothing for me to add, except to say that I'm with Tuggers - call the vet :lol: :lol: 

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

Its improved a bit but I suspect when I get up in a minute it will hurt as Ive been focusing on some intense IT stuff in one position for a couple of hours.

Hang on a minute ill try....

Nah. not as bad. Still hurts like buggery when you get up but yesterday it was excrutiating, today its just a bit nasty.  

Im still going to see the little blonde doctor tomorrow though. :twisted:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Barry:

"I'm still going to see the little blonde doctor tomorrow"

I reckon that is what will make your back feel worse!

Down boy!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I think it's referred pain from a groin strain. Get the doc to have a close look at your 'bits', you have (in my opinion) been overdoing things in that area. Don't tell MrsD, though, as that sort of news can offend.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Bleeding hell Barry ....... it's you!

As you know, I have been incommunicado lately (in Sconny Botland) and unable to read which whingeing old git was complaining now. Only to find it is a whingeing young git instead. 8O 

You have had all the advice you need (apart from dancing naked in a full moon at midnight ..... worked for me  ).

I would have you in tears if I told you about my back and I don't want to depress you.

I will give you a bit of good news though. I would not worry too much and I am going off the symptoms you described. I have known people live three days with those symptoms.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *747 wrote: *Bleeding hell Barry ....... it's you!
> 
> As you know, I have been incommunicado lately (in Sconny Botland) and unable to read which whingeing old git was complaining now. Only to find it is a whingeing young git instead. 8O
> 
> ...


Yeah. I dont know if I should be touched or embarrassed that the thread has run to 6 pages! 

3 days huh? Right! Who owes me money?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well Blondie says Im not going to die.

In fact I am as fit as a lop apprently.

Colesterol - normal
Sugar - Normal
Bone whatsit (satisfactory)
Kidney function - Outstanding!
Liver function - Normal! Eh? :? 

I asked if there was anyway she got my records mixed up with someone fit and apparently not.

She even gave me the all clear to go in the gym so I did 45 min cross trainer and half an hour in the pool. niggling a bit but not too bad. Still hurts like buggery if I lie down though.

Anyway I just thought you would like to know that I may be around for a bit longer. Sorry.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Nothing there about back function then?
Swimming could be good. Exercises the muscles whilst taking the weight off.


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi Barry,
Good advice on here. I hurt my back, goodness knows how about 6 years ago, went to docs and ended up with specialist. He said back seems healthy and showed me mechano type surgery.
Really looked drastic and I stayed away from it. 
I went on internet and followed some basic back strengthening exercises eg stomach and stuff like that.
Every so often my back starts it's tricks again. You will find something for you that makes it better and the secret is to stick with it. 
Good luck and share your way of fixing it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its mainly just the bottom left side now.

Doctor thinks its muscular. I reckon Ive over done the Boxercise and a few other things have made it worse, probably that bloody motorbike.

Might take up Tiddly Winks.

Havent tried the guitar though and no beer since Saturday!  

Might have to give both a go tonight just to make sure its not that.


----------

